# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Suedia dhe suedezët në veprat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë

## Ullmar Qvick

Kjo është kumtesa ime për Seminarin XXIII Ndërkombëtar për Gjuhën, Letërsinë dhe Kulturën Shqiptare më 15-27 gusht 2004.

*SUEDIA DHE SUEDEZËT NË VEPRAT E SHKRIMTARËVE SHQIPTARË*

Shqiptarët dhe suedezët jetojnë larg njëri-tjetrit, dhe historikisht marrëdhëniet midis vendeve ballkanike dhe skandinave kanë qenë të pakëta, në krahasim me marrëdhëniet midis Skandinavisë dhe viseve të tjera të Evropës. Në të kaluaren skandinavët në përgjithësi nuk kanë parë territoret ballkanike si të vlefshme nga pikëpamja ekonomike, strategjike ose kulturore. Shkaqet e këtij qëndrimi janë të llojllojshme, nuk do ti prek këtu, sepse kjo do të ishte një diskutim jashtë kornizave të kësaj kumtese. Në fund të diskutimit letrar, me të gjitha të dhënat brenda temës, do të përpiqem të analizoj mundësitë dhe kufizimet e kritikës letrare përsa i përket një teme specifike si e imja  Suedia dhe suedezët në veprat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë. 

Dua të theksoj se këtu do të përmend  vetëm letërsinë artistike dhe dokumentare në formë librash, duke përjashtuar artikuj nga shtypi periodik, thjesh për arsye se nuk kam pasur mundësi praktike për të kryer hulumtime të tilla.  Pavarësisht nga rrethanat që përmenda më lartë,  disa kontakte me interes për ne kanë ekzistuar që herët. Skencëtari suedez *Erik Hans Thunman* u takua në Halle të Gjermanisë me studentin shqiptar Kostadin Xhehani, dhe si rezultat i bashkëpunimit midis tyre Thunmani grumbulloi një material me vlerë të madhe për veprën e tij Hulumtime rreth historisë së popujve të Evropës lindore (v. 1774), e cila përfshin 195 faqe për Historinë dhe gjuhën e shqiptarëve dhe vllehve. Veprimtaria e Thunmanit përmendet në mjaft vepra shkencore shqiptare, në të cilat vihet në dukje se ky studiues ishte suedez dhe jo gjerman, megjithëse puna e tij shkencore u zhvillua në Gjermani. Ishtë merita e Prof.Dr. Ali Dhrimos që të zbulonte origjinën suedeze të Thunmanit. 

Rasti i dytë në analet historike është vizita që bëri ish-mbreti i Suedisë Gustav Adolfi në Janinë në vitin 1815 për tu takuar me Ali Pashë Tepelenën. Kjo vizitë ishte pjesë e një pelegrinazhi që bëri *Gustav Adolfi*, i detronizuar në vitin 1809, bashkë me disa shokë, por shkaku i vizitës ishte pa dyshim politik. Për këtë takim të çuditshëm na tregon Sabri Godo në librin e tij biografik Ali Pashë Tepelena, Tiranë 1970. Gustavi i dhuronte shpatën e Karlit XII dhe Aliu e vinte pranë karabinës së Napoleonit plot respekt, meqë ajo shpatë i kishte vënë rusët përpara shkruan Sabri Godo. - Siç dihet, Karli XII, luftëtari më i famshëm në historinë suedeze, bëri luftë të pareshtur kundër Rusisë në fillim të shekullit XVIII-të.  

Do të bej një hop përpara, me asociacionet e krijuara nga emri Tepelena. Nga tema e politikës do të kalojmë në atë të erotikës.  Në Tiranë në vitin 1993 poeti i ri *Meto Muhameti* botoi librin poetik Qielli i fatit tim në të cilën lexojmë:									  		
          NORDIKËS		
Trëndafile të vigjer, Nordi		
përmbi linje kishte sjell.		
Erë e Pirgos, e xhindosur		
i rrëmben, i hedh në qiell.		
Keqtrazuar tri tramundona,		
trëndafilat ranë mbi dete.		
Ti stuhi prej Suedie,		
unë tufan prej Tepelene.

Për vajzat suedeze do të flasim më tej në lidhje me dy vepra shumë interesante, të dy me tematikë të rallë, të cilat hyjnë tani në paraqitjen tonë.

 Ingrida fisnike nga qyteti universitar Upsala në kohën e Luftës së parë botërore zë miqësi me studentin shqiptar Gjëlpëra në romanin e pambaruar të *Faik Konicës*  Dr Gjëlpëra zbulon rrënjët e dramës së Mamurrasit, ndërsa në romanin e Petro Markos Hasta la vista infermierja engjëllore suedeze Kristina hyn në jetën e vullnetarit shqiptar Gori Gjonleka gjatë luftës civile në Spanjë në vitet 30-të. Dr. Gjëlpëra zbulon rrënjët e dramës së Mamurrasit u botua si fejton në 25 numra të gazetës Dielli në fund të vitit 1924. Romani u la në mes, për arsye të ngjarjeve dramatike në Shqipëri, me kundërrevolucionin në dhjetor të këtij viti dhe me kompromisin që bëri Konica me Ahmet Zogun. Duke qenë se kjo vepër ishte një akuzë shoqërore-politike kundër forcave regresive në Shqipëri, duke përfshirë edhe Zogun, Faik Konica nuk ishte në gjendje më të rrëfente dhe të padiste për dramën e Mamurasit. Titulli i romanit bën fjalë për vrasjen nga njerëzit e Zogut e dy studentëve amerikanë në Mamurras në pranverë të vitit 1923. Dhe rrënjët e kësaj ngjarjeve të shëmtuar mund të kërkonte Konica në interesat dhe synimet politike të qarqeve dhe personave të caktuar, interesa dhe synime të cilat nuk mund të zbuloheshin publikisht kur Zogu e kishte fituar pushtetin në Shqipëri dhe filloi të lante hesapet me kundërshtarët e tij. Në veprat e Faik Konicës, të mbledhura dhe përgatitura nga Nasho Jorgaqi, në një vëllim që u botua në Tiranë në vitin 1993, jepet teksti i romanit të papërfunduar. Me botimin e të përkohshmes Albania gjatë afro 13 vjetëve, me 2500 faqe, Konica kishte ngritur një monument të përhershëm të kulturës shqipe, sepse kjo u bë, siç shkruan Nasho Jorgaqi, një organ me frymë evropeane, një enciklopedi shqiptare, një tribunë e letërsisë kombëtare. Dhe pikërisht kjo frymë evropeane është shumë në dukje edhe në romanin Dr. Gjëlpëra..., në të cilën ngjarjet në pjesën e parë zhvillohen kryesisht në Rusi dhe Suedi. 								 
Protagonisti i romanit, Gjëlpëra, i biri i një tregtari të pasur shqiptar me banim në Rusi, pas gjimnazit vendos të vazhdojë studimet në fushën e mjekësisë në ndonjë universitet. Ashtu ai shkruhet nxënës në Universitet të Petërsburgut. Pas katër viteve atje Gjëlpëra shkon për një vakancë në Suedi sipas një dëshire të vjetër. Takimi i tij i parë me Suedinë përshkruhet nga autori me këto fjalë:Gjëlpëra hyri tani në një botë të re. Suedia, ndonëse aq afër Rusisë, ndryshon nga shumë pikëpamje. Hiq mezet që hahen përpara drekës dhe darkës dhe që janë si zakuska e Rusisë, pothuese çdo gjë tjetër - binatë, rrojtja, sjelljet, dukja e qyteteve dhe e njerëzve është tjetërsoj. Dhe për Gjëlpërën, për mendjen e tij vezhgonjëse dhe të dhënë pas gjërave të ra, të gjitha rreth e rrotull tij kishin një interes të madh. Dëfrente me bukurinë e Stokholmit, qytet i shtrihur në një shumicë nisirash, posi një Venedik i dytë, po me një bukuri veneciane më të paqme, më të ftohtë, dhe më të matur. Filloi Lufta e Madhe, lufta botërore. Gjëlpëra vendosi të vazhdonte studimet në Suedi, një vend më të sigurt në kohën e luftës. Në gjimnaz ai kish mësuar gjermanishten, një gjuhë shumë afër suedishtes, dhe pas disa muajsh me punë të rëndë gjuhësore, ai do të ish i zoti të ndiqte mësimet në një universitet të Suedisë. I ati i Gjëlpërës i dha pëlqimin, dhe i mbetej vetëm  atij të gjente universitetin më të përshtatshëm. 

Po kthehemi tekstit: Gjëlpëra kish dëgjuar që prej vjetësh për Upsalanë, si një qendër kulture me famë, dhe emrin e Universitetit të Upsalasë të zihet në gojë me nderim. Nga të katër universitetet e Suedisë - Upsala, Lund, Stokholm dhe Gothenborg - zgjodhi Upsalanë; dhe që të mësonte sa më shpejt me rrethin e ri, shkoi që në nisje të vjeshtës te qyteti universitar. Erdhi më në fund koha akademike; dhe Gjëlpëra tani vuri në kokë kësulën prej kadifeje të bardhë me një shirit të zi, që është shenja e nxënësve të Upsalasë. Studimet shkojnë shumë mirë, dhe Gjëlpëra fiton respektin dhe simpatinë e profesorëve dhe të bashkënxënësve.  Dhe në motin e tij të dytë në Upsala ai gjen një mikeshë, Ingridën, që unë përmenda më përpara. 

Përshkrimi i Ingridës që bën Konica, është mjaft i përsosur:  Qe një leshverdhë e gjatë, nga pikëpamja e shtatit më e bukur se Vera, po me fytyrën më të ftohtë, pa fuqinë misterioze të Verës. (Vera ishte mikesha e Gjëlpërës në Rusi, shënimi im). Po Ingrida  qe një çupë e dashur, me një shpirt të mbyllur dhe si pak të largmë, mikeshë ideale për një nxënës serioz, të kujdesur me kërkime diturie, i cili ska nge për zhvillime romantike. Ingrida qe e sjellë, e urtë, e qetë, e rritur mirë. Skërkonte një Romeo; desh një shok të pëlqyer. Dhe nxënësi ynë skish dëshirë të jetë më tepër. Konica na çudit me erudicionin e tij, me maturinë e tij, dhe vështirë të marrim me mend se ky është një tekst që u shkrua prej një shqiptari para 80 vitesh. Konica me edukatën e tij, me atë përvojë nga bota që kishte fituar   në ambiente të ndryshme, gjendet shumë larg hapësirës së ngushtë mendore të shumicës së bashkëatdhetarëve të tij të kohës! 

Konica na tregon se mësimet e mjekësisë në Universitetin e Upsalës janë më të gjatat në botë, marrin nëntë vjet - tre vjet më tepër se kudo gjetkë. Me këtë fakt Gjëlpëra u pajtua me kënaqësi. Suedia rrinte menjanë luftës, me ngjarjet e saj dramatike dhe tragjike. Kjo përshkruhet mirë nga Konica, dhe të dhënat për Suedinë janë çuditërisht të sakta, mirëpo ai bën një gabim faktik kur ai shkruan: Në mes të këtyre zhvillimeve historike, plasi dhe një sëmundje epidemike anembane të Evropës, duke korrur përdita mijëra njerëz, një sëmundje misterioze e cila, në mungesë të një emri më të kuptuar, u quajt espanjolle. Suedia e lumtur mbeti jashtë edhe kësaj fortune. Epidemia në fjalë shpërtheu në vitet 1918-19 dhe faktikisht u përhap edhe në Suedi, me mbi 34000 të vdekur. Edhe prindërit e mi ishin të sëmurë por shpëtuan, dhe ata më treguan se pasojat e epidemisë ishin sa më të rënda për arsye të gjendjes së keqe ushqimore edhe tek ne, në saje të bllokimit të importit dhe eksportit gjatë luftës. - Ky gabim nga ana e Konicës është përjashtim, e përsëris se vëzhgimet e tij faktike për Suedinë përgjithësisht  janë shumë të sakta. 

Në qershor 1920, pas nëntë vjet pune dhe kërkimesh Gjëlpëra mori më në fund kësulën e doktorit të mjekësisë në universitetin e Upsalës. Ai u vendos në Stokholm, ku mori leje të punojë në laboratoret e një instituti me famë - Karolinska Institutet. -  Dhe Konica vazhdon: Stokholmi është nga Upsala një orë me udhë të hekurt, ose nja dy orë me anije të avullit nëpër lumin Fyris dhe një pjesë të lumit Maelar. Dr. Gjëlpëra vente ngandonjëherë në Upsala për të bashkuar Ingridën; po më shpesh e ftonte Ingridën në Stokholm, që ta shpinte në teatër, veçan kur jipnin ndonjë veprë Strindberg-ut, më të fuqishmit shkrimtar dramatik të kohëve tona, i cili në shumë lodra të gjata ka vetëm tri fytyra dhe është i zoti, me aq pak fytyra përpara shikonjësve, jo vetëm të shpetojë nga monotonia, po dhe të mbajë disa orë publikun me vërejtje të palodhur dhe të gjallë: artist me të vërtetë i thellë, që arrin efekte të mëdha, me mjete të pakta. Përsëri dituria e Konicës na mahnit, sepse gjykimi i tij është shumë i përpiktë!

Pas pak Dr. Gjëlpëra fillon të ndjejë një mall, një dëshirë të pandalshme, të shkojë në Shqipëri për të plotësuar misionin e tij të shenjtë, të ushtrojë profesionin e tij prej mjeku në atë ambient që ka shumë nevojë për njerëz të shkolluar.... Por takimi i doktorit me botën e realitetit të ashpër shqiptare bëhet mjaft tronditës.  Siç pohon Sabri Hamiti në veprën e tij Faik Konica jam unë, Dr. Gjëlpëra tani kalon nga bota e kërkimit në botën e veprimit, dhe gjithashtu nga proza klasike përshkruese e karakterizuese romani kthehet në shkrim veprues, ironizues e satirues.

Tërë përshkrimi i ambientit suedez më duket si një antitezë ndaj errësirës së Lindjes në Shqipëri, dhe kjo duket edhe në bisedat që ka Gjëlpëra në Tiranë me dy mjekë injorant, shqiptari Dr. Emrullahu dhe greku Dr. Protagoras Dhalla si dhe në takimet e tij me shefin e Kamorrës së Shqipërisë, Salemboza. Ky emër ishte nofka e Ahmet Zogut që u përdor në shkrimet publicistike të kohës!  Në takimin me Salembozën, Dr. Gjëlpëra i tregon ministrit se një ditë Princi Gustav Adolf vizitoi Universitetin e Upsalës dhe foli me studentët si shok. Qe njeri buzëqeshur dhe i dashur. Një nga zakonet e tij ish që, ngandonjëherë kur mejtohej, bënte sikur kruante ballët me gishtin dëftonjës të dorës së mëngjër. Pastaj Dr. Gjëlpëra i thotë Salembozës se princi bashkë me një shërbëtor kish vajtur për gjah në Suedi të Veriut, dhe që të dy e ndienin veten e tyre të sëmurë. Profesori Holmquist, një prej specialistëve më të aftë të universitetit, i cili kish Gjëlpërën për ndihmës, u tha të zhvishen. Shërbëtori nga turpi nuk deshte, ndërsa princi u zhvesh shpejt menjëherë dhe profesori mundi ta këqyrte siç duhet. - Dhe Salemboza si një papagall e imiton princin, duke kruar ballët me gishtin tregonjës të dorës së mëngjër dhe duke u zhveshur për një kontrollim mjeksor nga ana e Gjëlpërës, për të treguar në këtë mënyrë nivelin e tij të lartë të qytetërimit... 

Para se të ndahemi nga Faik Konica dua të prek një çështje mjaft interesante: A kishte vizituar Konica Suedinë? A kishte studiuar ai në Universitetin e Upsalës? Nuk kam gjetur në biografitë ose në tekstet e Konicës asnjë shënim për një vizitë apo qëndrim në Suedi nga ana e tij. Kam pasur një kontakt me Asistenten e Arkivës së Universitetit të Upsalës Znj. Marie Steinrud, e cila ka shqyruar librin amzë të studentëve dhe të të punësuarve të Universitetit, që nga semestri i verës të vitit 1901 deri te semestri i verës të vitit 1910 dhe më tej, që nga semestri i verës të vitit 1914 deri te semestri i dimrit të vitit 1924, dhe ajo vërteton se Faik Konica nuk ka qenë i regjistruar në Universitet për periudhat në fjalë.  Sigurisht Konica mund të ketë vizituar Suedinë, por me mjetet e informimit që ai kishte në dispozicionin e tij ai lirisht mund të merrte të gjitha të dhënat e nevojshme. Pranohet prapë se disa hollësira, si materiali dhe ngjyra e kësulës së studentëve të Upsalës, tregojnë për një njohuri të veçantë - ndoshta Faiku diku në France ose në Angli ishte takuar me ndonjë student suedez nga Upsala? Me përjashtim të gabimit të vogël që përmenda, përshkrimi i Suedisë dhe të suedezëve tek Konica karakterizohet nga një saktësi dhe realizëm të rrallë - sikur ai do të kishtë qenë dëshmitar okular!

Dhe tani një ambient krejt tjetër:Autoambulancat me të plagosurit po i afroheshin Murcias. Gjatë rrugës, Gorit i kishin bërë një morfinë që ti pushonin dhëmbjet. Infermjerja suedeze, herë dremiste, herë i vinte dorën në ballë. E kish skalitur thellë fizionominë tërheqëse të Gorit. Çqepalla të zeza e të kthyera, aq sa kur çeleshin arrinin gjer tek vetullat e zeza! Çdhëmbë të bardhë. Po tishte piktore do ti bënte një portret, do ta mbante me vete e kur të kthehej atje larg në Suedi, do tu thosh shoqeve: Shikoni çfytyra ka Mesdheu! Shikoni çfytyra kemi mjekuar...Jemi në mjedisin e luftës civile në Spanjë në vitet 30. Në këtë luftë mori pjesë edhe i riu shqiptar *Petro Marko*, dhe kujtimet e tij nga ngjarjet e luftës më vonë do të pasqyroheshin në romanin Hasta la vista! (Tiranë, 1959).  Vullnetari shqiptar Gori rjinleka është plagosur dhe vendoset në një spital, ku përveç infermieres suedeze Kristina punon edhe një shqiptare, Drita. Dhe të dy, Kristina dhe Drita, janë të lidhura në një miqësi të fortë. Por ndjenjat e Kristinës për Gorin shumë shpejt kalojnë kufijtë e miqësisë, ato zhvillohen në një dashuri të zjarrtë. Para se të niset Kristina për në front me një kollonë autoambulance ajo shkruan një letër.... dhe, vazhdon rrëfimi:Kur ikën, Drita e çeli letrën që Kristina kish lënë për Gorin. E këndoi një herë. U fut në dhomë dhe përsëri e lexoi me kujdes. Gori! Më pëlqen shumë të mendoj për ty! Gori edhe ti mendo për mua. Të lutem sot ora dymbëdhjetë mbyll sytë dhe më kujto. Edhe unë do të mbyll sytë edhe aty ku të jem, qoftë në vijën e parë, qoftë në zjarrin e artilerisë unë do të mendoj për ty, do të flas me ty! Gori, a të mërzis me këto marrëzi të mia? Kur të kthehem dua të flasim bashkë, të dëgjoj zërin tënd, të shikoj sytë e tu: Gori, më fal.... Hasta la vista.Drita e këndoi, pastaj e çorri, duke shikuar larg. Çudi! Dhe Kristina dukej aq e qetë! Kush e di! Është vajzë e mirë, po kur të kthehet do ti flas. 

Për Gorin Kristina dhe Drita janë si motra, ndërsa emocionet e Kristinës janë më të forta.... Drita e kupton mirë këtë dilemë, dhe si shoqe e mirë ajo bisedon me Kristinën për situatën e tyre dhe për kontaktet me burrat: - Kështu e kanë burrat! Takon të duan atë që se njohin dhe si do, dhe të mos shikojnë se cila i do. Po ti mos u dëshpëro! Kështu e kanë shqiptarët! Nuk e tregojnë dashurinë! Janë shumë të mbyllur. - Kristina e dëgjonte, shtrirë në krevatin e saj, duke parë tavanin. Hera-herës psherëtinte thellë.- Po fundi i fundit, edhe unë nuk jam e re si ti? - i thoshte Drita. E çkujton, se jam pa zemër unë? Po kur shoh se lëshohem, e mbledh veten dhe them:Jo! Unë, pse kam ardhur këtu? Sa shokë kanë dhënë shhpirt në duart tona? Ata kishin nga një të dashur që i pret, kishin të fejuarën ose gruan, motrën ose nënën që i pret dhe sdo ti shhohin më! Ne, o Kristinë, për ta jemi si nënë e motër, ne i ngushëllojmë dhe u lehtësojmë dhëmbjet. Sikur ta humbisnim kokën pas njërit ose tjetrit, çdo të bëheshim? Ku do të përfundonim? Mua kështu më duket...  - Kristina nuk përgjigjej. 

Në këtë rast Petro Markoja nuk merret me fantazi romantike ose banale,  përvoja ime nga spitalet më bën të qartë se në repartet ku pacientet kalojnë një kohë më të gjatë - unë vetë kam qenë në shërim kundër tuberkulozit të mushkërijve - shpesh zhvillohen marrëdhënie të ngrohta midis infermiereve dhe pacientëve. Varet nga praktikat e spitalit nëse keto marrëdhenie pranohen në heshtje  ose shkaktojnë reagime negative. Me këtë dua të them se Petro Markoja nuk merret me trillime por me fakte që kanë të bëjnë me natyrën e njeriut.  

Në fund të luftës Kristina mbetet në fushën e betejës. Tregon Drita:Kur na urdhëruan që brënda natës të shpërngulnim spitalet, e kuptuam se armiku po hynte. Dhe të gjithë, pa zë, u bëmë gati, duke mbushur vagonat me të sëmurë... Po midis të plagosurve kishte dhe nga ata, që po të lëviznin, do të vdisnin menjëherë! Çtë bënim? Si mund ti linim vetëm? Rri unë me ta! kish thënë Kristina. Drejtori, Dr. Klimçev, të kujtohet Klimçevi nga Bullgaria? - e pa një herë mirë e mirë, pastaj shkoi dhe e puthi në ballë, duke i thënë: Kristina! Me ta do të rrosh, me ta do të vdesësh! Ti lemë në duart e tua! Qëndro... Dhe nuk foli më, u prek aq shumë sa iu lagën sytë... I përkëdheli flokët e arta. Kristina nuk lëvizi- Shikonte larg....Gori mbetet shumë i prekur. Dhe Drita i tregon për fjalët e fundit të Kristinës para ndarjes: E në mos u pafshim më, jetoni edhe për mua! Ëndrrat e mia i ëndërroni dhe i jetoni ju! Mos harroni Kristinën, Kristinën tuaj nga Stokholmi!

Me këtë libër Petro Markoja ka ngritur një lapidar për vajzën e mirë suedeze, e cila flijoi jetën për hir të pacientëve të saj. Jam i bindur se ajo nuk është vetëm një personazh romani, besoj se ajo ka ekzistuar edhe në jetën reale.  

Ilinden Spasse, i biri i shkrimtarit *Sterjo Spasse*, në librin e tij Im atë, Sterjo! (Tiranë, 1995), tregon se si Sterjoja në korrik të vitit 1958 udhëtoi për në Stokholm për të marrë pjesë si delegat në Kongresin e Çarmatimit dhe të Bashkëpunimit Ndërkombëtar që u zhvillua në kryeqytetin tonë. 

Sterjoja mahnitet nga fakti se simvjet Suedia kremton një ditë të shënuar të jetës së vet, një mrekulli - ëndërr për Evropën - Suedia feston 150 vjetorin e një jete paqësore. .... 150 vjet suedezët nuk kanë bërë luftë, nuk dijnë se çështë lufta.Për kryeqytetin e Suedisë Sterjo Spasse vëren se të krijohet përshtypja sikur këtu ka më shumë vetura se njerëz..., në arkitekturë të bijen në sy dhomat me dritare të mëdha për të hyrë dritat e bollshme..., të gjithë janë veshur pastër dhe bukur. Edhe një lypës që na u paraqit me një kartelë invalidi, ishte veshur shumë mirë. Sterjo Spasse shënon disa gjëra pozitive në Suedi: pastërtia, dyqanet e mira, niveli i mirë i industrisë, pjesëmarrja e gruas në punë. Edhe disa dukuri negative bien ny sy: Në vitrinat e kinemave shohim reklama filmash amerikanë, që vrasin, presin ose mbysin gra. Në shumë librari shohim të ekspozuara revista, ku në faqen e parë, në kapak, ka gra krejtësisht lakuriqe. Fotot janë me ngjyra, që bien në sy për së largu. 

Në këtë biografi ka të dhëna për vizitat që bëri Sterjo Spasse në Bashkimin Sovjetik, Mongoli, Kinë, Turqi dhe disa shtete të Evropës lindore. Si duket vizita e tij në Suedi ishte rast i rrallë në jetën e tij, mundësitë që kishin qytetarët shqiptarë për të parë vendet e botës perëndimore ishin shumë të kufizuara. Suedia, për Sterjo Spassen, me siguri ishte një vend mjaft ekzotik, të përshkruar me një farë naiviteti!

Një fakt disi çuditës është mungesa e elementit suedez në veprat e shqiptarëve të cilët kanë jetuar dhe jetojnë si mërgimtar në Suedi. Si duket dëshira e tyre për të shkruar ka qenë e lidhur me mallin për atdheun e humbur, përkohësisht ose përgjithmonë...  Shumica e mërgimtarëve shqiptarë erdhën në Suedi nga Kosova si pasojë e ngjarjeve në fillim të viteve 90. Një pozitë tjetër ka pasur *Natasha Lako*, poeteshë nga Shqipëria, e cila kaloi disa vite në Ambasadën e Shqipërisë në Stokholm. Në vëllimin poetik Thesi me pëllumba (Tiranë, 1995) gjejmë katër poezi me motive nga Suedia. Vjershat e Natasha Lakos janë të njohura edhe për publikun suedez, të botuara në përkthimin tim në katër antologji të poezisë. -  

*Ramadan Tahiri*, me burim nga Ferizaj, i cili 28 vjet punoi në detyrën e profesorit të kulturës fizike, shkruan një prozë të këndshme, dhe disa nga tregimet e tij u botuan në një numër gazetash suedeze. Novela e tij e gjatë Nën qiellin e shqiponjave (Malmö, Suedi, viti 2000) na jep mjaft episode nga jeta e mërgimtarëve shqiptarë në Suedi. - 

Duhet të përmenden edhe dy shqiptarë nga Maqedonia.  Në librin Nervi i jetës (Tiranë 1999) në një poezi me titull Vallëzimi i fundit *Ymri Demishai*, me burim nga fshtati Zagran i Strugës, trajton një ngjarje tragjike që ai përjetoi personalisht si mjek, zjarri në një diskotekë në Göteborg, ku 63 të rinj dhe të reja humbën jetën, ndërsa *Ibrahim Abedini*, edhe ai nga Struga, në librin Dëgjoni zërin tim (Tiranë 1999) pasqyron jetën pa kuptim të mërgimtarëve në poezinë Në odat e Göteborg-ut:  .... Që pas mesit të natës/mbeten heronj të mbyllur/në hapësirën e dhomës katrore/Sonte tek njeri!/Nesërmbrëna tek tjetri!/Tymi i duhanit, shtëllunga-shtëllunga/gotat e çajit valë të nxehta/Kështu vazhdohet! - 

Shkrimtari më aktiv shqiptar në Suedi, *Rizah Sheqiri,* ka shumë kontakte shoqërore me suedezët dhe merret me përkthime të poezisë suedeze, por në prodhimtarinë e vet Rizai merret shumë pak me ambientin suedez. - Kjo vlen edhe për *Shqiptar Osekun*, i lindur në Gjakovë, mjaft i njohur përmes shtypit dhe televizionit suedez. Ai ka përpiluar një antologji voluminoze dygjuhësore, të poezisë shqipe suedisht dhe të poezisë suedeze shqip. Në një prej poezive të tij të rralla me motiv suedez ai shkruan: STOKHOLMI. / parafytyroje Stokholmin/ një grusht dritë e gurë/ që lazdrohen mbi ujë/lidhur me penj të hollë/dhe peshq (Vëllimi Kryquesi i shpirtit, Trelleborg Suedi viti 2002) 

Më ka mbetur vetëm një tekst për të trajtuar në kumtesën time. Ky tekst është një fletë nga Ditari i *Musine Kokalarit*. E gjejmë në biografinë e Musinesë, Sonata e Hënës nga Eglantina Mandia (Tiranë, 1995). Këtë tekst më dha për përkthim Natasha Lako në lidhje me Javën e kulturës shqiptare që u mbajt në Pallatin e Kulturës të Stokholmit po atë vit. Pas prezantimit  tim të ditarit të Musine Kokalarit u interesua për këtë tekst edhe Shoqata e shkrimtares Selma Lagerlöf dhe më dha një honorar për përkthimin. Një nderim posthum për një intelektuale të vyer, jeta e së cilës u bë vuajtje pa fund... 

Musine Kokalari, e para shkrimtare femër në Shqipëri, në fund të Luftës së dytë botërore hapi një librari në Tiranë, dhe pikërisht atje gjendet Musineja më 18 shkurt të vitit 1945, kur ajo do të shkruante në ditarin e vet për Selma Lagerlöf-in, laureate të Çmimit Nobel për letërsi. Një vit më vonë u arrestua Musineja, dhe në korrik 1946 ajo u dënua me njëzet vjet burgim nga gjykata ushtarake e Tiranës si sabotatore dhe armike e popullit. Vërtet ajo ishte një nga themeluesit e Partisë Socialdemokrate Shqiptare, dhe si e tillë ajo guxoi të kritikonte komunistët për sjelljet e tyre dikatoriale dhe terroriste në qeverisjen e vendit. Ajo grua e talentuar u poshtërua, u shkatërrua nga regjimi i Enver Hoxhës, duke kaluar18 vite në burgun famëkeq të Burrelit, dhe që nga viti 1964 deri sa vdiq Musineja në vitin 1983,  ajo u detyrua të punonte fshesare në qytetin Rrëshen të Mirditës. Turp i madh dhe një krim që nuk do të falet kurrë!								 
Më falni për emocionet jo shkencore, por tema të tilla nuk mund të përshkruhen me fjalë të thata. 

Ditari i Musine Kokalarit për datën 18 shkurt 1945 fillon me një përshkrim të situatës: Dita e vdekjes për 17 veta. Plagë të reja që hapen, lotë që po derdhen. Lotë mjerimi që skanë të pushuar, se plagë të reja të tjera do të hapen dhe slenë as të vjetrat të mbyllen. Hija e vdekjes mbulon qytetin. Drithma i shkojnë në trup çdo njeri. Ngjajmë me gjethet e pemëve që era i lëkund. Një e nga një po ikin e ikin. Një e nga një po na lënë. Kënga e vdekjes u përhap kudo dhe po hyn shtëpi më shtëpi. Ka më tepër se një mot që ka nisur me të madhe dhe nuk dihet se ku do të vejë dhe ku do të mbarojë. Pse heshtin njerëzia? Pse nxijnë rrugët e Tiranës? Mos vallë zemra ime e zezë, që kullon gjak i sheh kështu? Pse shtëpia më duket e ftohtë dhe çdo gjë pa shpirt? Fytyrave tona çdo ditë e më tepër u shtohet një rrudhë. Çdo ditë më të zbehta dhe me flokë të thinjura, nuset. Plaga e shpirtit çdo ditë ftohet dhe kështu dhëmbja dëgjohet më shumë. Dhëmbja shungëllon në boshllekun e shtëpisë sonë të ftohtë. 

Musine Kokalari kishte një dhëmbje të thellë personale: Më 12 nëntor 1944 u ekzekutuan pa gjyq dy vëllezërit e saj, Mumtaz dhe Vejsim nga komunistët. Kjo vrasje, sipas intelektualit Andrea Varfi, kishte qenë një strategji e caktuar, zëri i së cilës u ndie edhe në Tivar. - Nuk do të dimë kush ishte fajtor drejpërdrejt - Enver Hoxha, Mehmet Shehu ose këshilltarët e tyre jugosllavë. -  

Notat e hidhërimit në ditarin e Musinësë natyrisht kanë të bëjnë edhe me këtë ngjarje. Në Ditarin e saj Musine Kokalari tregon se si largohet shpirtërisht nga mjedisi e terrorit dhe ankthit, duke lexuar në librari Novela suedeze të Selma Lagerlöf. Musineja mahnitet: Penda e saj nuk shkruan, po i bie telave që tingëllojnë muzikën e ndjenjave të zemrës. Fjalët e saj i ngjajnë poezisë stolisur me mijëra zëra, ku natyra merr pjesë, sheh, këndon dhe qan me njerinë bashkë. Ajo lavdëron suedezët që paraqiten në veprën e Selmës: një këngë e pa prerë, që lidh zemrat e njerëzve të një populli të qetë, që do paqen, kënga e dashurisë.... Pasqyra e gjallë e një populli të thjeshtë, të ndershëm, i lumtur dhe në varfëri, kur zemra është e kulluar si ujët e krojve. Pasqyra e një populli me ndërgjegje, ku edhe fukaraj, që është keq për bukën e gojës, e ruan dhe nderon mikun dhe shokun.  

Në këtë rast dua të vërej, se Musineja interpreton rrëfimin përrallor të shkrimtares për njerëzit në krahinën time të lindjes, Vermlanda, me një idealizim disi të tepruar. Mirëpo, pak më tej, mendimet e Musinesë për popullin tonë bëhen më realiste, kur ajo shkruan për marrëdhëniet midis njeriut dhe natyrës vermlandeze: Njerëz që me vetminë e natyrës nuk rrojnë vetëm, se kanë një botë të brendshme të pasur, të cilët edhe në gjënë më të vogël të natyrës gjejnë bukurinë e pashoqe: shushurimën e krojeve, këngën e zogjve, fërshëllimin e erës, që tund degë dhe lëkund gjethë, bukurinë e luleve me erë të mirë dhe dëborën në dimër, që vesh çdo gjë me petkun e saj të bardhë, si nusja atë ditë, që le derën e babait për të vajtur tek shoku i jetës. Ky citim bën të qartë, se Musineja e ka kuptuar plotësisht mentalitetin e suedezit në lidhje me natyrën, një mentalitet që pjesërisht ruhet edhe sot.  

Dhe shënimet e Ditarit të saj mbarojnë me këto fjalë shumë prekëse:Dashuria - burim i jetës na prek dhe na bën të mendojmë si ajo, na bën të mendojmë që edhe ne, ta kemi një vend-Atdhe si i saja, që na e përshkruan. Dhe në mos është ashtu si duket në shkrimet, ajo ka treguar se si vendi i saj, të gjejë rrugën më të drejtë për të qenë të lumtur. Të punojmë për të mbjellur farën e lirisë, ku respekti i çdo njeriu të jetë gjëja e parë. Dhe individualiteti i mbrujtur mbi baza të shëndosha morali në çdo krijesë është ideal. Një ideal që nuk i largohet realitetit, po që i vjen në ndihmë duke rrojtur me nder dhe me djersën e ballit. Një ideal me virtytet më të larta dhe me ndjenja njerëzore! 

Dhe në këtë rrugë që na tregoi Musine Kokalari jemi ne sot. Sepse idealet e lirisë dhe të mbrojtjes së të drejtave të individit duhet të jenë aq të gjalla edhe në botën tonë të tanishme. Në Suedi, në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, kudo. 

Tani dua të vështroj këtë studim letrar nga pikëpamja e temës së sesionit shkencor të seminarit Kritika letrare dhe periodizimi i letërsisë. Besoj se për një studim specifik letrar, periodizimi nuk mund të ketë shumë rëndësi. Më me rëndësi është të përqëndrosh vëmendjen te rrethanat shoqërore dhe politike në të cilat veproi shkrimtari, rrethana të cilat kanë ndikuar konkretisht në formën dhe përmbajtjen e veprës së tij. Për mua ka qenë i udhës të shqyrtoj edhe korrektësinë faktike në përshkrimin e lëndës, ose si në rastin e Musine Kokallarit, emocionet e ngjallura nga materiali thelbësor (romani i Selma Lagerlöf-it) duke i vështruar në përputhje me realitetin e kohës. 

Mirëpo, një faktor që shpesh harrohet është pozita e kritikut letrar si ndërmjetës midis shkrimtarit dhe lexuesit. Pushteti i kritikut është mjaft i madh. Duke shkruar shpesh recensione me vlerësime për librat në revistën e Shërbimit suedez të bibliotekave, unë jam i vetëdijshëm për këtë pozitë, për rëndësinë e kritereve të shëndosha në rolin tim si kritik-recensues. Nga recensioni im varet në shumë raste suksesi (ose mos-suksesi) i përhapjes së librit në shqyrtim nepër bibliotekat e Suedisë, dhe ndoshta kritiku letrar, si faktor subjektiv, mund të ketë më shumë rëndësi se faktorët objektivë (çmimi, lënda, pozita e shkrimtarit, tirazhi etj.). 

Musine Kokallari ëndërronte Suedinë, ambientin e bukur dhe të qetë ku jetoi dhe veproi Selma Lagerlöf, por mundësitë e saj për të parë vendin tonë u shkatërruan nga tragjedia e saj personale e cila ishte edhe tragjedia e vendlindjes së saj. Ajo motër e Gjergj Elez Alisë siç e quan Eglantina Mandia, nuk erdhi kurrë në Vermlandë. Unë mendova për të para dy-tri vitësh, kur bëra një vizitë me bashkëshorten time, e cila është me burim kosovar, motrën e saj dhe vajzat tona, për të ushtruar sportin e dimrit pikërisht në atë pjesë të krahinës ku gjendet shtëpia e Selmës. Gratë dhe vajzat u kënaqën në natyrën e bukur vermlandeze, me liqene, lugina dhe male të larta me pyje të dendura, merreshin me slalom sikur në malet e Brezovicës.... 

Bashkimi midis popujve ka shumë faqe, dihet, dhe me këtë kumtesë jam përpjekur të ju tregoj se si letërsia shqipe ka dhënë një kontribut të vlefshëm për të mirën e miqësisë suedezo-shqiptare. Dhe kjo, më në fund, është edhe një detyrë në duart e kritikut letrar:  Në lidhje me përkthime me material jetik letrar nga një vend, kritiku mund të analizojë nëse libri në shqyrtim  ka vlerë për ti dhënë lexuesit mbresa, gjykime dhe pikëpamje nga mjedisi i përshkruar. Kjo natyrisht duhet të  bëhet nën kontekstin e egos letrare të veprës.  

Për kontributin e shkrimtarëve të shqyrtuar në këtë studim për të transmetuar një element pozitiv suedez në botën letrare shqiptare kam pasur një kënaqësi të veçantë të informoj lexuesit suedezë në librin tim dokumentar Mera hjältemod än vete - Më shumë heroizma se grurë - që gjendet në shtyp.   

Ullmar Qvick
NORRKÖPING, SUEDI NË GUSHT V.2004								 
Bibliografi:
ABEDINI, IBRAHIM: Dëgjoni zërin tim, Tiranë 1999.
DEMISHAJ, YMRI: Nervi i jetës, Tiranë 1999.
GODO, SABRI: Ali Pashë Tepelena, Tiranë 1970, f.201.
KONICA, FAIK: Dr. Gjëlpëra zbulon rrënjët e dramës së Murmurrasit. Në Faik Konica, Vepra, Tiranë 1993, f. 267-340.
LAKO, NATASHA: Thesi me pëllumba, Tiranë 1995, f.55-59.
MANDIA, EGLANTINA: Sonata e hënës, Tiranë 1995, f.173-175.
MARKO, PETRO: Hasta la vista! Tiranë 1959. 
MUHAMETI, Meto: Qielli i fatit tim, Tiranë 1993, f. 23.
OSEKU, SHQIPTAR: Kryquesi i shpirtit, Trelleborg, Suedi 2000.
SPASSE, ILINDEN: Im atë, Sterjo! Tiranë 1995, f.224-232.
SHEQIRI, RIZAH: Utan hem. Var ska man bo? Bräkne-Hoby 2002.
TAHIRI, RAMADAN: Nën qiellin e shqiponjave, Malmö-Suedi 2000.

----------


## Brari

Mir se erdhe Ullmar..

E lexova me kenaqsi  studimin tuaj dhe  mund te them vecse fjalet me te ngrohta si mirnjohje per dashurine tuaj per atdheun tone.

Per lidhjet e Konices me Suedine kisha lexuar dhe me pare nga ju nje shkrim. 
por une mendoj se do ket lidhje dhe me te vjetra se Konica e Ali Pasha..
Psh.. qyteza Loma ne jug te Suedise (prane Malmös) me ka futur ne mendime dikur..
Ju lumit i thoni flod  e qyteza Loma ka nje lum te vogel qe i kalon ne mes e qe derdhet aty prane ne det.
Objekti pare aty ka qene nje kishez e vogel ndertuar dikund nga shekujt 10-12  ndoshta.. Meqe objektet e para kristiane ne Skandinavi ashtu si dhe ne vende tjera te europes veriore jane ngritur nga murgj te ardhur nga Italia kot po hedh nje hipoteze mos ndoshta ai murgu qe ka kaluar andej ka qene me origjine shqiptare ( dihet se dhe nje Pape i kemi dhene Romes ne shqiptaret) dhe kur ka vendosur te qendroje ne at koder te vogel buz nje lumi po ashtu te vogel.. e ka pagezuar vendin me fjalen shqipe Lum..

Kur ju thoni Lom..shqiptoni Lum..afersisht..dhe fillimisht jane thene me ze  gjerat pastaj jane shkruar..

Mos po ja fus kot?


Nejse ju jeni ekspert.

.lol.

Ne romanin e Petro Markos eshte nje personazh "drita" e ne fakt ky personazh eshte real.. eshte fjala per infermieren vullnetare shqiptare zonjen Gjystina Shkupi..

Ajo ka jetuar ne Tirane ne vitet e partise dhe  me sa di une nuk ishte fort e nderuar nga junta policore partiake qe drejtoi shqiperine per 50 vjet.

Por jo vetem ajo por gati te gjithe vullnetaret Shqiptare ne luft te Spanjes qe mbeten gjalle nga ajo lufte mbas "clirimit"  te Atdheut  perfunduan burgjeve si psh  vet i biri i Petro Markos pati fat te provoje burgjet e enverit .. kurse ca te tjere moren dhe nga nje plumb kokes sikurse heroi i Luftes se Spanjes dhe heroi i luftes anti fashiste nacional Clirimtare , gjenerali Ulusi Spahiu..

Do te ishte me vlere qe juve te jepni ne Tirane nje Leksion per autoritet dhe publikun se si duhet ruajtur Natyra qe dhe Shqiperia te mesoje nga fanatizmi Suedez ne mbrotjen e Natyres.
Gjithashtu mire do ishte te flisni dhe per solidaritetin social te Suedise ..
Ne Shqiperi cdo dite nje Nene vret veten me helmin fotoksine.. e kjo nga pa-buka..
e njekohesisht cdo dite nje nepunes i shtetit te sotem nanoist  blen vile ose Benz me para te vjedhura..

Te uroj suksese ne kete veprimtari e gezofsh shendet gjithmone e te pacim perhere ketu si mik te nderuar..vår store bror..

vi ses Uillmar..

----------


## dikeafajtore

Pershendetje Ullmar!

Studimi juaj ka nje sens te jashtzakonshem humanizmi, ka logjike te forte dhe zemer te madhe. Analiza e Dr Gjilperes eshte nga me te mirat qe kam lexuar, dhe njohja juaj per shume personazhe historike dhe letrare shqiptare, me emocionon.
Ju falenderoj shume, qe jeni kaq i angazhuar per njohjen e vlerave shqiptare ne vendin tuaj

Me shume respekt
Dikea

----------


## kulla

bukur! me pelqen fryma jote e vellazerimit. duke njohur suedezet me ane te mencurise se konices apo naivititetit te spasses, dhimbshurise se markos apo admirimit te kokallarit, pashe shqiptaret me syte e nje suedezi. rrofsh!

----------


## shigjeta

Megjithese me vonese...

Do doja te shtoja qe eshte nje analize e rrjedhshme qe e lexon deri ne fund me interes, ku edhe nje here vihet ne pah se arti lidh ato ura qe pozita gjeografike apo politike mund ti ndaj.

Faleminderit Ullmar qe e solle ne forum dhe na dhe mundesine ta lexojme. Urime per punen qe keni bere!

----------


## macia_blu

Mirnjohje dhe pergezimet e mija , Ullmar!

----------


## kolombi

Jo vetem pasioni juaj si studjues per njohjen e vlerave te letersise,kultures shqiptare,por edhe vete pjesmarrja juaj ne kete forum te ben dy here me respektueshen ne syte e mi.
Do ta kisha per nder t'ju quaja mik i shqiptareve.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Dua të ju falënderoj, miq të nderuar Shigjeta, Macia_blu dhe Kolombi, për fjalët tuaja inkurajuese. Besoj se interesimi im i zjarrtë për gjuhën dhe kulturën shqipe e forcon dashurinë  që ndieni ju si shqiptarë për këto vlera themelore që keni ju. Besoj se një dashuri e tillë bëhet edhe më e rëndësishme në kohë të vështira, dhe kush mund të mohojë se kohë të vështira kanë qenë përcjellësit e përhershëm të shqiptarëve gjatë shekujve! Ka disa shenjë përmirësimi sot, por tepër shumë faktorë negativë ju pengojnë në ecjen përpara. Do të mbetem me ju si mik, i lidhur për jetë me botën shqiptare. Kjo simpati, të mos themi dashuri, që u lind aq herët, në mënyrë të paspjegueshme në rininë time larg në Suedi, sikur ra nga qielli dhe e mbajta si thesar afër zemrës... Samka, bashkëshortja ime e ka shpjegimin: Ishte vullneti i Zotit që unë do të takohesha një ditë me të, dhe për atë arsye fillova të interesohesha aq shumë për shqiptarët.... 
Edhe një herë falënderimet e mia për fjalët tuaja të ngrohta.
Ullmari

----------


## Brari

Ullmar..

Po ku humbe or mik..

kalova nje dite nga joncepingu e u mahnita me pamjen e bukur te natyres..e sidomos naten liqeni si det me qytetet plot drita perrreth.. e mu duk vetja si ne Vlore a Durres..
Me duket se nuk din suedezet ta shijojne natyren..
Asnje nuk pash te ndalonte makinen e te perjetonte ate pamje fantastike..
Te gjithe nxitonin..a thua kishin mbledhjen e byrose..lol.
Jo une ndala dhe e piva nje kafe me nje breg aty e ndeza nje cigare..

Mirseerdhe i nderuar Ullmar..!

----------


## Legjion

Ky shkrim më ngjyrosi me një farë keqardhjeje që veprat letrare (e jo vetëm) në lidhje me Suedinë ishin e janë aq të pakta. Gjithsesi, për mua, ishte një lexim mjaft i këndshëm. Faleminderit Ullmar Qvick dhe gjithashtu përgëzime për shqipen e përdorur.





_________________
Shënim: Kjo temë duhet të ruhet diku në krye të forumit.

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit  Ullmar Qvick  qe sollet  ne  forum  dicka  qe  meriton  jo  thjeshte  falenderime, por  edhe  mirenjohje...!!!

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Brari, KSC-2 dhe Old Baby, ju falënderoj për fjalë të mira! Brari, arsyeja e  heshtjes sime në këtë forum është thjesht barra e punës dhe angazhime të tjera! 

Desha të ju tregoj se fatkeqësisht një vepër për Suedinë dhe suedezët mungon në kumtesën time. Është merita e Prof.Dr. Emil Lafe për të më njoftuar për këtë mungesë. Libri u shkrua nga Vedat Kokona në rininë e tij, në vitin 1935, dhe u ribotua para disa vitesh në Tiranë. E mban titullin "Nga Tirana në Stokholm" (132 f.) Ky libër modest karakterizohet nga entuziazmi i  studentit të ri Vedat, dhe vëzhgimet dhe vlerësimet i tij për Suedinë dhe suedezët - sidomos vajzat! - janë shumë pozitive. 

Ullmari

----------

